# Need front fender for a 1955 girls Phantom with non locking fork.



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 15, 2017)

Hello  , I am looking for a front fender for our 1955 girls Blue Phantom. This fork is non locking and the fork dimples are spaced different than a locking fork. I'minterested in nearly any condition,  missing light is ok with me. Can't wait to remove this generic fender. .Thanks. .Tony. ....

Also interested in correct light cover and tank if someone has one to sell...


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 18, 2017)

Bump


----------



## blincoe (Apr 18, 2017)

Just buy an original front fender and then repaint a front fender cover.


----------



## blincoe (Apr 18, 2017)

it'll be hard to find an original paint fender cover.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Jul 25, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 20, 2017)

Bump


----------

